# 2009 Toyota Matrix Tablet Install



## Swivel (Mar 14, 2014)

Hey guys,

I'm pretty new here, but I wanted to get right into it. I'm pretty excited to get started with this project and learn what I can from this site (and others).

I'll be installing a 7" Android tablet for use as a deck. I'm slapping Spotify on there, and putting in a decent size TF card so I can download playlists offline. Hopefully if this goes well, and I install it correctly, I'll be able to swap it out with a different tablet fairly easily (possibly one that is mobile wireless capable).

To start the project off I literally grabbed the most basic things I could find.

My goal here is to install this as non-intrusively as possible, avoiding major modification to the car itself. It's a fairly decent age, so I'd like to keep it as stock-capable as possible (in otherwords, I'd like to be able to restore it completely to factor without having to buy any new parts!)

So, for now I bought a really cheap tablet, a double din frame, an audio wiring harness adapter, and a very, very cheap amp.

Here's the current part list:

Chinese-made 7" Android Tablet ("Tagital" on Amazon)
Pyle PLMPA35 250-watt amp (I know!!)
Generic Toyota Audio Wiring Harness Adapter
Scouche Double Din Frame

Before someone blurts it out: I know, it's a Pyle. Guess what? It was $17, and I needed something to test the audio. The result: the damn thing broke after I tried wiring up the speakers to it! hahah. (I'll get to that later)

As far as the tablet is concerned, it's decent, but I'm having some issues. To preface, I'm a Software Developer of roughly 8 years now. I'm a nerd when it comes to software, as much as some of you guys are nerds when it comes to car audio. The fact that I can't root the tablet for the life of me drives me insane! I'd like to be able to root it and replace the spotify directory with a soft link to my external SD card so I don't have to worry about losing space, but that's not working out well at the moment. So, I'll either have to get a different crappy tablet, or stick with this one for now 

At the moment, I've got the tablet ghetto-rigged to the inside of the dash and it looks beautiful already! I'll try and post some pictures up in a bit.

My next mission is to buy a really basic amp that is aux-in capable. I'm not worried about anything over a two-channel at the moment, unless its for a decent price, simply because I don't want to have to worry about needing to buy a new one shortly after... Prices aren't a huge issue for me, but I'd like to get started simple and work my way up.

My current todo list is as follows:
Buy another amp that is ~300watt, aux-in capable
Modify dd frame to make the tablet fit more flush against it
Install Amp, connect to tablet

To be quite honest, that would complete the very basic version of what I'm looking for so I can build it out further.

Here's to finishing it! (ADHD is a *****!)


----------



## colled96 (Feb 2, 2010)

Kind of confusing on what you are trying to do but, I'll try to help.

1) No need to ROOT your tablet, simply use the headphone jack to RCA connection route.

2) find a way power your tablet once ignition is turned on. (Lots of info on the DIYMA Forum)

3) after that, you'll finally realize you should have spent a better part of your time doing it right the FIRST time with better (not so expensive) equipment.

Cheers.....!!!!


----------



## Swivel (Mar 14, 2014)

1) The rooting was for a different purpose: "I'd like to be able to root it and replace the Spotify directory with a soft link to my external SD card so I don't have to worry about losing space"... You can't `ln -s` on the internal SD unless you have root access w/ busybox. Out of the box, that is all locked down 

2) Absolutely. I've already got that covered 

3) Yeah, about that... Haha. I'm looking into some other options. I was actually relatively satisfied with the audio that the stock deck put out. I'm trying to find a really simple amp that I can use to power the stock speakers with. I might upgrade the stock speakers later on, but I'm trying to keep this project as simple as possible.

I've already read the nooby threads, so I may get some flack for this but, for a very basic, inexpensive amp to power stock speakers, what would you recommend? Obviously, since I'm using a tablet, I'll simply route the headphone jack to the amp. That POS Pyle amp is already in its grave; it didn't last more than 5 minutes of being plugged in. Hahahah.

I'm just browsing the web right now for a simple amp to power the stock speakers with.



This is where I am currently at with the build... I've gotten the tablet to fit nicely in the dash using a double din frame. I'm going to modify the frame so it fits a little more naturally, but the real issue right now is getting the sound to the speakers in an inexpensive way. I don't have a fixed number, but I was hoping to keep the cost of this low. Not due to any inability to purchase more expensive equipment, but I thought it would be cool to see how little I would need to spend on a simple project like this. I've helped out in the past with car audio projects, but this is my first project on a car of my own and I certainly don't know as much as many others do in the car audio world.


----------



## colled96 (Feb 2, 2010)

Her you go. To keep things simple as possible. If your table has WIFI cap:

Autonet Mobile | Telematics and Applications | Mobile Apps for your Car

Wireless Plus, Wireless Hard Drive, iPad Hard Drive | Seagate

Second: as far as the amp goes

Ebay is mans BEST friend.

Trying to keep this as SIMPLE as possible.

But the problem THAT will be coming is the unknown variable of the output of your tablets output to your amp. (Most likely the reason your Pyle amp blew). You can starve an amp by not having enough output power to it. It just simply starved.

You will need regulate the power coming from you Pads headphone jack. Most likely your pad is NOT pumping out enough. This is you biggest issue rather than ROOTING.

Now the cost will start to up because of the cost of addition equipment. Start with Audio Control. (Price wise) But good Stuff. Output from your tablet can then be optimized for you amp.

Again...Ebay is best Friend


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

I will definitely be watching this one because I would like 
to integrate a tablet with my old system if I can figure out 
signal path and integration. 

Will you be using some sort of DAC or just a USB or mini 
USB to RCA? I'm not so keen on the widely used Apple 
product, so I have been looking at Samsung and a couple 
others, but in the 7 and 8" sizes.

Good luck keep us posted

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## Swivel (Mar 14, 2014)

colled96, Thanks for the links! Obviously in a car audio build, rooting the tablet is not the highest on my list.  And, I've got the HDD, apps, custom ROMs, modifying boot partitions, and other things related to the tablet itself already figured out. But thanks again!

As far as starving is concerned, I thought that only had to do with voltage input, and not audio-in? Good to know. So, in terms of optimizing the output, what type of device am I looking for exactly? A DAC? Or...?

I apologize. Very noobish in terms of car audio. I'm doing some searching as well at the moment, but preemptively asking some questions since you're bringing up the topics.

I'm doing some searching on Ebay and Amazon for amps and what not, but I'm just not sure what to look for. I feel a bit naive just randomly grabbing an amp off of Ebay. I think I'll have to do some searching to find out exactly what I need, but I'm not sure where to start with that either.


flyonwall9, good to hear! I'm looking to use a DAC at the moment... mainly because I'd like to preserve the tablet's OTG capabilities. Later on down the road, I'd like to wire up the OTG cable to a peripheral in the dash, so I plug different USB devices into the tablet 

As far as actual tablet devices are concerned, I'm personally starting out with something very simple and cheap. It performs pretty well, compared to the more expensive tablets. The only major difference is the screen, when compared to tablet devices like the Nexus. Obviously, the lack of Bluetooth, Mobile Wireless capabilities (3g,4g,lte, etc), GPS, and other features are a pity, but at the moment I'm currently just looking at it as a replacement for my radio. Later on down the road I'll be looking at replacing the simple tablet with some other things  I've always been interested in the Nexus line of devices, though. I've had many of them and they have always brought a big smile to my face. Having one of those in my dash would be pretty cool 

I'll try and update this thread as often as possible as I go along... Glad you're interested!


----------



## colled96 (Feb 2, 2010)

Ahhhih. Here you go my friend. I keep this link saved. I don't want to fill you up with so much info (and trust me, there is a tone of it). Good to start out small then build up on info little by little. That way you can form your on opinion on what works for YOU!!

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...7-2008-corvette-android-7-tablet-install.html 

A lot of issues you are asking have been addressed here. Its a pretty cool install I think.
TABLETS RULE!!!!!


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

Yeah, you will def. find out that most of the issues you will run into
have been addressed by other members. I found not too many run
other than Apple tablets. I like the one listed above best because 
a Samsung was used. IMHO Apples are most often used because
of how much 'aftermarket' support they have. They have made it
quite simple to install one into a vehicle with the various charging
and signal devices offered. In your case, you just need to figure out
with your budget is it less money to convert USB/mini USB to RCA
and if the doc or device you choose will charge it. 

As far as amps go, I would much rather see someone buy a really
good used NICE amp vs something 'cheap' or inexpensive. For 
example: you can buy a really nice Alpine 4chan say 3547 or if
you want 2 chan 3548, another good brand that you can get at
a very good price is MTX. The Thunder 280, 240 two channels, or
4160. Are just a couple of brands and models that I know you 
can get for great prices, you really wont need to upgrade them
anytime real soon. I think the only reason for the need to upgrade
would be more power, or perhaps more features. But soundquality
and power wise they are very hard to beat for the money. It is just
far better to get a good quality amplifier used than a new one based
on budget. If you already know all this stuff forgive me, I just read
where you not quite sure what your looking for. I will admit my 
knowledge isn't great on all the new products offered because I 
am an old fart and stopped working and selling at audio shops in
the early to mid 90's. But I can say of all the brands we sold MTX
was one we very rarely had to send out for repair. 


I should note that I do not know this seller, but I did look at their 
feedback and they seem pretty solid. Also, both the brands and
models often pop up here in the sale section. This is a really good
place to buy because most of us value our reputation and your far
less apt to get screwed, again imho.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MTX-Thunder...1306277?pt=Car_Amplifiers&hash=item27dff825a5

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MTX-Thunder...pt=Vintage_Electronics_R2&hash=item27dff7c8bc


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

I should say as COLLED said you will need some sort of line driver
for your headphone jack if that is the way you intend to run the
amp. Though I have never burned up an input via headphone jack
I suppose it is possible, your talking millivolts vs volts when head
phone jacks come into play. This could be done with a crossover
or a headphone to rca converter say from Radio Shack, Target,
WaldoWorld, on the cheap. But again, you get what you pay for.


----------



## Zippy (Jul 21, 2013)

Why not kill 2 bird with one stone? Get an amplified DSP, like a JBL MS8 or Audison Prima #.9. That way you get time alignment and a good EQ with enough power for stock speakers. Both have a controller so volume can be handled there. With both you need a way to get the inputs to what they accept. The MS8 will need RCA inputs and the Audison depends upon which one you get. The 8.9 looks like it'll take toslink input! It and the other #.9 will take line level input also.


----------



## Sine Swept (Sep 3, 2010)

The MS8 should have speaker level inputs


----------



## Zippy (Jul 21, 2013)

It does, but it also has aux RCA inputs.


----------



## colled96 (Feb 2, 2010)

He is trying to keep cost to a minimum. A cost efficient Line Driver would and should be his first step. I have no idea the specs of his China made tablet. There are tons of clones, and clones of clones out there. My suggestion would be to measure the output of the headphone jack. if the output is stable (hopefully) then the rest should be easy.

It seems that his Android operating system is a clone copy that has been re-engineered to work similar to an Android Tablet. Hence having to root it.

Well, we will see what happens next...


----------



## Swivel (Mar 14, 2014)

colled96, thanks a lot for the link to the tablet install thread! 

Flyonwall, luckily the tablet already has a traditional 5v DC peripheral on it, so if I do end up going with a Mini USB to RCA, I wouldn't have to worry about whether or not it charges it too. However, I'm hoping to grab a simple 3.5mm to RCA cable and hook it up to a Line Driver pre-amp.

Speaking of line drivers, there's a simple LD that I keep seeing around that I'll probably end up picking up. The PAC LD10? It's only about $20. I'm not sure if this is absolute crap or good enough for what I need. I've seen other LDs that look more advanced and probably do a much better at boosting without distortion, I suppose. Obviously, recommendations on an LD would be nice, but I know those types of suggestions are always subject to my circumstance 

That PAC LD-10 claims a 10x boost, but reviews suggest that it boosts only about 3.5x when running on two channels. My guess is that, as colled96 suggested, I'm going to have to measure the current output of the tablet's jack before determining how much I need to boost it. However, does anyone know what the ideal millivolt input is? I'll do some searching and testing myself to try and figure it out for myself as well, but I thought I'd ask.

Flyonwall, Thanks a lot for the suggestion to go with a used amp. I've got a couple I'm eyeing, specifically the models that you were talking about. They look like they would fit well, especially within the budget! I got to those bids right after you posted (just haven't been able to reply to this thread) and it looked like people jumped on them pretty quickly. The first one was already sold, and the other already ended  I'm keeping my eye open for the models and brands you listed, though, and I'm looking into other models and brands as well. Thanks for the suggestions!

Sine Swept, Zippy, yeah, unfortunately that's well out of budget. I might look further into something like that when I do a build for the BRZ I'll be purchasing soon.

colled96, I'd like to root just so that I have root access to my device, for things like SuperUser and more advanced customizations like that. Just as well, I'm hoping to write some apps specifically for my device for some different things. The version of AOSP that this China clone is using is based off of 4.2.2; it's called exdroid. All custom ROMs are 'knock offs' of AOSP, but very seldom are they far removed. The real issue when it comes when unlocking the bootloader and flashing the recovery partition. After that, you can mount the system partition from recovery and do what you want with it (like replace the su binary). But, that's all being messed with on the side. It doesn't as heavily pertain to how this build goes. I've got about three or four of these tablets, and I have different projects for each of them. So I'd like to be able to open them up and do a bit more customization


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Another suggestion for amps is older Sony (Japan Made) amps. XM-10020, XM 4040/4045, etc. Just about any of the Mobile ES stuff is a great value. Nowadays most people see Sony and remember "Xplod" and avoid it like the plague. It keeps the prices down on some amazing amps. I probably have less than $300 in an all Mobile ES amps setup.

I paid about $50/ea for my 4040 and 10020.

Jay


----------



## Swivel (Mar 14, 2014)

Great suggestion, JayinMI. Most of those look pretty decent. I'm not looking to push too much power yet, being on stock speakers and all. Those amps look decently priced and pretty good. I know that Sony was actually pretty good for a while, which is why everyone was so disappointed with the Xplod crap they started putting out. I may pick one up, actually. I'm looking at an XM 4040 right now. Should do the trick for what I want, for now.

Also going to pick up that PAC-LD10 to see if it'll pump out the right milivoltage. Once I get the initial setup completed, I'm probably going to be doing a lot more with this.

I also picked up a new double DIN. I'm going to modify the case of the tablet to fit inside it. The Scosche I bought is great, but for what I want this other one is going to work perfectly. It has a lot of excess plastic framing protruding out the back which will make it super easy to mount the tablet internals to the interior of it. I can probably put some nice plastic backing on it using brackets and hold everything in nicely.

Without any fabrication work, the tablet sits pretty far back for both of the DIN frames, so I'll be modifying both the tablet and the DIN.

Here's the DIN frame I picked up: Amazon.com: Metra 95-8224 Double DIN Installation Dash Kit for 2009 Toyota Matrix and Pontiac Vibe: Car Electronics

I'll be drilling some slots on the right side of the frame to affix some buttons for power, volume up/down. I'm also going to be hooking up a simple microprocessor to turn the tablet on/off depending on the ignition switch state. It'll be easier than my original idea of overwriting the "battery charging" boot settings to force the tablet to fully initialize whenever it's plugged into the charger. Though, that would be a more permanent fix and wouldn't require jacking around with the hardware of the tablet.

I already fixed the settings on the tablet so that while its on the screen will never shut off.

Also, while fiddling around with it last night I *finally* rooted it. Then I was able to simply `umount` the sdcard and `mount -o rw` the external sd card in its place so that I had 32GBs of storage, rather than 1-2GBs of the devices crappy storage, hahaha.

I'll be purchasing a $10 powered USB hub shortly for other ambitious things as well. I've got a lot more planned for this than just car audio.

In terms of the audio portion, though, I'm going to be buying that amp and line driver, and then picking up some 8 - 10 wire.


----------



## Swivel (Mar 14, 2014)

As far as fabrication is concerned, I'll be picking up a dremel to remove the top and bottom portions of the tablet to make it fit flush inside the DIN frame. I'll add some fasteners to the inside to keep the tablet in place, and it should be an almost perfect fit!

After that, for the first phase of this build I'll just have the amp and the LD to wire up. I should be getting the amp in shortly. Woohoo!


----------



## Swivel (Mar 14, 2014)

*UPDATES*

Taking apart the tablet was a trivial task. I picked up a dremel and cut the top and bottom off of the tablet so that it would fit well inside the double din frame.



















It ended up fitting pretty well.










Afterwards, I rigged up some plates and L-brackets to the back of the tablet.










I had to make sure the screws on the inside weren't going to touch anything electrical and short circuit anything. It worked out pretty well 










Holes were drilled into the bottom of the frame, so that the L brackets could be screwed into the bottom of it to keep the tablet fixed inside the frame.



















I cut out a square in the top of the frame, and a rectangle in the back of the tablet so that I could use the USB port on the top of the tablet.



















I took the plastic covering off the tip of a Mini USB cable and taped it with electrical tape to make it flexible.



















This allowed it to fit well into the dash.










I took advantage of a mini USB car charger, since the board on the inside converts 12v to 5v. I rigged it up to pull power from the Ignition Power and use the ground from the radio adapter. It worked out pretty well!




















In the end, it worked out really well!





































And this worked well for me, so I wouldn't have to manually shut down the tablet whenever I turned off the ignition.


----------

